# Virenschutz fuer 64bit Systeme



## Cecile Etter (15. März 2010)

ich hab win7 64bit.
Firewall von Fritz!box fon.

Frage1 soll ich die win7-firewall deaktivieren weil sonst 2 firewalls ?

ich hab AviraAntivir personal installiert.Da steht aber 32bit.Sie ist aber aktiviert und laedt die Updates runter.
Nun kam Warnmeldung von Windos:Kein Virenschutz auf dem PC gefunden.
Gleich darauf stuerzte er ab !fuhr danach aber wieder hoch.

Auf der Support --Seite von Avira  wird die Frage ausweichend beantwortet..es gibt keine 64bit-Version-microsoft sei schuld..die 32bit-Version funktioniere aber..nur teilweise..


microsoft bietet einen Virenschutz von microdoft an. (Essential irgendwas..)
Was ist davon zu halten?

ich haette auch Norton Symantec..den aber wirklich nie wieder.(ich verschenk ihn .will ihn wer )

dann hab ich noch G Data Antivirus 2010.
von 2009 hab ich gelesen:nicht 64bit-tauglich.Ob das auch auf 2010 zutrifft?
Es gefaellt mir aber nicht,dass ich nach einem Jahr wieder zahlen soll...und ob der sich dann leicht deinstallieren laesst ?

Komisch,wenn microdoft was anbietet und Avira sagt,es fehle von microsoft irgendwas (API?) um eine 64bit Version anbieten zu koennen.

Bitte um Rat.
beste Gruesse
cecile


----------



## DrSoong (15. März 2010)

Du könntest von den freien Antiviren-Programmen doch mal AVAST probieren, den empfehle ich eigentlich immer meinen Leuten (und hätte ich nicht eine NOD-Lizenz, würde ich den AVAST nehmen). Der funktioniert auch mit den 64-Bit Versionen.

Ich hatte früher mal BitDefender, auch hier ist die Free-Variante nicht schlecht.

Betr der gelben Gefahr, ich mach dich darauf aufmerksam dass die Entsorgung von Gefahrengut per Post nicht erlaubt ist, kontaminiertes Material muss fachgerecht und umweltbewusst entsorgt werden. 


Der Doc!


----------



## fotoandi (15. März 2010)

Am sichersten ist immer noch wenn man als Benutzer mit eingeschränkten Rechten (Win7 Standardbenutzer) arbeitet, dann reicht die Microsoft eigene und kostenlose  'Microsoft Security Essentials`! 

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Navy (15. März 2010)

Cecile Etter hat gesagt.:


> ich hab win7 64bit.
> Firewall von Fritz!box fon.
> 
> Frage1 soll ich die win7-firewall deaktivieren weil sonst 2 firewalls ?



Beides sind Inbound-Paketfilter und arbeiten (wahrscheinlich) auf verschiedenen Ebenen, sie können also sinnvoll sein – kommt aber letztendlich auf Dein Verhalten an. Solange Du Dir bewusst bist, dass sie nur konventionelle „Angriffe“ (ICMP – SCNR)  blocken, jedoch nicht verhindern können, dass Du Dir selber ein Bein stellst, sind sie vielleicht sinnvoll.
Tu Dir selber einen Gefallen und denke nicht mal dran, den ausgehenden Verkehr hostbasierend filtern zu wollen…


----------



## fotoandi (15. März 2010)

Hier mal was über Sinn oder Unsinn von Personal Firewalls

http://www.oberthal-online.de/pfw.html

http://www.userchannel.de/sonntagsseite/newsseite.php?datum=24.08.2003&newsID=345


----------



## Cecile Etter (17. März 2010)

Huch jetzt hab ich auf einmal nur noch Probleme.
Auf dem alten 32bit  XP PC,wo noch immer  Antivir installiert ist,funktioniert jetzt der Updater nicht mehr (auch bei unterbrochener LAN-Verbindung zum andern PC.ich komm aber ins Internet und auch die mails werden heruntergeladen.
Ich bekomme im Report dies:

"UPDLIB] [ERROR] Downloadmanager: Innerhalb der WinINet- Bibliothek ist ein Fehler aufgetreten."

Auf Win7 hab ich jetzt doch G-Data mal installiert.Das schien einfach und Problemlos.
Nur lud er die Updates auch nicht runter.(stuendliche Updates aktiviert)
manuel angeclickt bekam ich den Hinweis,die Updates seien fuer einen andern Computer 
konfiguriert (oder so aehnlich).

hab ich was falsch gemacht mit meinem LAN ? (funktioniert)
Der einzige andere Hinweis war,dass ich auf Win 7 die LANG-Datei von der DVD  zuerst sozusagen mir selbst gegenueber freigeben musste,bevor ich sie als Admin in Cinema installieren konnte.


----------



## ronaldh (20. März 2010)

Die Microsoft Security Essentials habe ich seit einiger Zeit im Einsatz, und habe damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Tool ist kostenlos, belastet den Rechner nicht über Gebühr, und mit der Effizienz habe ich bisher keinerlei negative Erfahrungen gemacht.

Vorher hatte ich Microsoft Live OneCare, dies wird nun aber eingestellt, dafür gibt es ja die Security Essentials. 

Seit etlichen Jahren hatte ich nie ein Virenproblem, obwohl meine 4 Rechner von mir permanent genutzt werden, und ich auch im Internet viel unterwegs bin. Die meisten Angrifft werden schon vom Router abgefangen, dazu nur die Windows Firewall und die Security Essentials (die gibt es natürlich auch als echte 64-Bit-Version!).


----------

